# Where they biting in SD?



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not from around here and I love fishing. I go to school in Brookings and I want to find a good place to go fishing for walleyes and even crappies. Any suggestions for some good fishing around brookings? Went to clear lake the other day and causght a few walleyes but nothing of any size. Caught 4 14 inchers bit better at dark. Thanks, I would appreciate any help. Dont worry I know how most fishermen are they dont want to give away their secrets, but i would really appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Go try between lake john and albert when i was at sdsu we went there in the spring and caught fish. Also along hiway 81 on lake ponset where it flows under the road is usally good. 4 14"s sounds pretty good if you are wanting to eat them.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I heard the elavator pond in watertown was the place to be.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

SERIOUS???????????????? :roll:


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

SERIOUSLY THOUGH. Head north. Bitter, Swan, Horseshoe and a couple others. South I also heard there was eaters to be had at stone bridge in waders. Kampeska is starting to give up eaters, but with as many people as there are taking there eaters everyday it wont last long.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i would just play the wind...if its steady from a particular direction for 2 days, try to find a spot where you can fish from shore where the wind has been blowing in. rocks or gravel tapering off to mud would make it even better.


----------



## gunsmokex (Nov 3, 2007)

Brooking huh, good college.

If you don't want to drive far give Lake Sinai and Lake Thompson a try. We had fun @ Lake Campbell too, not very good for walleye though. The highway 81 ponds are fun too. All those lakes are fairly close to Brooking though.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes those are a couple of good lakes.

www.ileddog.yolasite.com


----------

